# My evening :(



## JustAnja (Nov 14, 2007)

I went this evening and picked up a couple of rescue snakes. 3ft Burm who proceeded to bite at me and **** and **** all over me. Oh joy the aroma on the ride home! (boyfriend went to jail and she doesnt know how long he will be gone and she wasnt about to touch the snakes) It was a little funny. She said she had one two hoodies, gloves and oven mills to pick up the Ball yesterday. The Ball is all of 18 inches long. 

The second snake is a young Ball Python who had escaped 3 months ago and crawled out from underneath the stove yesterday. She has lovely burns down her entire back, her tail is nubbed off below the cloaca and there are a few spots on her that look like she was wrapped around a pipe and burned that are healing over. Her back muscles are exposed. All of the scales are gone. I plan to re-evaluate her tomorrow and go from there. Here are a few pics of her.
































I shall dub thee Stubbs


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 14, 2007)

Poor Baby. Looks like she is a fighter. From the pictures, looks like if she's been loose for three months she was eating well. She steals your heart with what she has gone thru. There are only a few snakes that I would open my home for, but she is certainly one. I really hope you can save her.


----------



## wayne.bob (Nov 14, 2007)

ouch that looks painful. i hope she heals soon.


----------



## Cam (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh my...I hope tomoorow is a better day (for all 3 of you). You musy either be or have a fantastic vet!
How did you get onto rescue in the first place?
Best wishes.


----------



## barbie69 (Nov 15, 2007)

OMG!!!! What a horrible sight!! Poor little thing, I hope she can pull through. I agree that she must be a fighter to have made it this long already. Good luck and keep us posted.[/i]


----------



## cvalda (Nov 15, 2007)

( that is soooo sad! good luck with her!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh boy that looks horrible. I have never seen anything like it. Good luck!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 15, 2007)

As I read your first paragraph I giggled to myself, gloves and oven mitts indeed - I like snakes. 
Then as I continued reading I found I had tears streaming down my face and my heart sank. What a terrible thing. My heart goes out to you for your kindness to these lovely creatures and to that young Ball Python who has endured such tragedy already. I have no doubt you will do what is best for it. 
Please keep us updated.


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 15, 2007)

I plan to give her a chance and see if she responds. I feel she is in good weight and overall looks healthy despite her injuries. If in a week or two she doesnt seem to be responding or I feel she is going down hill I will then euthanize her.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2007)

Anja, if she does make it and you decide to put her up for adoption, would you let me know?

Never asked, other than a bad attitude what kind of shape was the other snake in?


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 15, 2007)

Ohh how sad, I hope she pulls through. Poor girl.

When she heals ..will she ever get scales back?


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 15, 2007)

No the scales wont grow back unfortunately. She will be quite disfigured looking if she makes it through.


Hey Tracy! See ya in a few hours! WOOT WOOT I get me new Leopard boy today!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 15, 2007)

Drive safe....are you bringing a box?..Ill dig up some heat packs if you dont have any. 

I'm excited that your getting him but I'm gonna miss him ...he's so cute

Can you hang out for dinner or do you need to fly back?


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 15, 2007)

I can bring a Rubbermaid tub with some hay in it. Should be fine since I can keep him up front with me. Im shedding Dan and Legend so this is solo! 

Yes I can hang out for dinner. Where are we going since I know you dont cook? hehe


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 15, 2007)

LMBO I was going to suggest we order in.....for that very reason. LOL


----------



## cvalda (Nov 15, 2007)

Ooooo what fun you two will have! Talk about ME the whole time! 

And now that you've SAID Legend... I just have to say it again, I am a name freak and OMG I LOVE that name!!!!!!!! 

And YAY for your Leopard!

And... back to your regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 15, 2007)

You guys all crack me up! How long have you known each other? Did you meet on a forum?


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 15, 2007)

Kelly, we talked about you the whole time....lol
If you and your crew ever want to come over and check out my zoo feel free. I home most days
Just remember I dont cook lol

We met here and on the wireptile.com forum. 

AJ hope you got home safe and didnt hit any deer or amish buggies
I also love the name Legend...


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 16, 2007)

We all three just met up in person 2 weeks ago! lol You would think we had been friends forever, guess our personalities just mesh together well. 

Thanks for the compliments on Legend's name.  Sometimes he hates it, but then again so did I as a kid with my name. He will feel differently when he is grown. lol 

Nope didnt run into anymore Amish buggies, that tripped me out. I had not seen one in so long and at first thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. There were two big Does standing in the middle of the road close to my house though. Luckily I saw them way ahead of time and slowed down.


----------



## cvalda (Nov 16, 2007)

Tracy if we came to your house, you'd probably have a leopard go missing when we left!  and dude, I don't cook either! that is the worst form of torture for me! LOL!

Yah Anja, I think he'll LOVE his name when he grows up!!! I've always aspired to give my kids interesting and unique names, but haven't had a chance to name most of my kids (I have girls with middle nams Eowyn (from LOTR) and Shayde)... I had free reign on my youngest and ended up naming him after family so that was pretty boring! LOL!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 16, 2007)

LOL I'll have to put them under lock and key....lol
You dont cook either lol I hate to cook but seriously I'm A.D.D and the house could burn down if I cooked. Ive actually burned green beans and boiled eggs...I just forgot I was cooking until I smelled smoke.


----------



## cvalda (Nov 16, 2007)

SOunds like me! My mom brought over some pototoes the other day, and said "these are a really quick supper to make" - quick meaning "easy" i guess, because my response to "just throw them in the oven at 350 for 90 minutes" was "That's NOT quick! I'm not even THINKING of supper that much time before!!!" ROFL

So she's like, "can you do it, do you need me to just do it?" Okay okay I'm 32 years old, I THINK I can bake potatoes. So she called 90 minutes before suppertime... "Did you put in the potatoes yet? did you even turn on the oven?!?" I got a call every five minutes until I finally did it... yes it took me like another 25 minutes to get around to it! LOL! Pathetic, huh?!?

the kids were really excited about them, tho! ROFL! doesn't that show how much effort goes into our suppers? we eat TOGETHER every night, but never anything that requires more than 10 minutes of prep time!


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 16, 2007)

hehe I cook pretty much every night. No tv dinners, frozen pizza or lasagna here. Dan hates that stuff. I also pretty much have something sweet baked every 2-3 days depending on how long each ones lasts with him. He has a huge sweet tooth. The only thing I hate about cooking is clean up and now I have Legend take care of that part as one of his chores. Makes it so much nicer for me, especially after I have spent an hour or more putting dinner together for them.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 16, 2007)

I would sooooo rather clean up than cook. I'm the only sweet tooth in our house....sure the kids would have a little but then I end up eating it all which would end up around my middle.


----------



## Cam (Nov 16, 2007)

Iluvemturts said:


> LOL I'll have to put them under lock and key....lol
> You dont cook either lol I hate to cook but seriously I'm A.D.D and the house could burn down if I cooked. Ive actually burned green beans and boiled eggs...I just forgot I was cooking until I smelled smoke.


At least you had food in the pan. I must have ADD too. The other day I smelled a horrible smell coming from the kitchen. An empty pan I had put on the stove...oh yeah, i was still hungry because I never made the eggs
Somehow i manage to get work done, feed the kids and the pets, balabce the checkbook and sew...as long as I am doing everything simultaneously


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 19, 2007)

Anja how is the ball doing?


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL I just came in here to ask that same question....ya beat me to it


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 19, 2007)

She looks OK so far, we will see. She needs a good shed and to start healing up well. I think Im going to try to see if she will eat for me this week.


----------



## Cam (Nov 19, 2007)

are you putting anything on the burn? or is it best to leave it alone?


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 19, 2007)

Im putting neosporin on it, I am trying to get a hold of some Silvadene cream for her.


----------



## Cam (Nov 19, 2007)

Do you have a prescription or do you need to get ahold of it without one?

Every site I saw states you have to fax an Rx


----------



## clark (Nov 19, 2007)

my heart goes out to u.it pains me to see things like that i hope everything works out for u and the snake.Aslo i hope u are able to get her back to 100%or as close to as possible.goodluck


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 19, 2007)

Im checking with a Zoo friend that thinks they might have some. I dont have a good Vet up here yet, if all else fails I could get any of my Vets back home to send me some.


----------



## Cam (Nov 19, 2007)

wish i could help...
our son had a horrible rope burn over the summer on his ankle and we used it on that ONCE...he screamed bloody murder and had a freakish allergic reaction to it so I tossed it out...


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 20, 2007)

Good to hear she's still hanging in there...let us know if she eats.

If she does eat does that mean she has a good chance of making it?


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 20, 2007)

Well it just means she is stronger than she looks. We will see.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 20, 2007)

I have faith that she will eat.

I am interested in how her next shed will go. Also how she will grow around those horrible scars.


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 30, 2007)

I had to put her to sleep last night, when I went to clean her up and put new nolvasan ointment on I felt several vertebrae exposed in several sections down her spine.  They just dont do well when there are more than a couple of verts exposed. Too many places for infection to get into the spinal cord.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Anja, I am very sorry to hear that. I commend you for the effort and kindness you gave to her.

Dee


----------



## Cam (Nov 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear. 
She was so very lucky to have such a caring person looking out for her and helping her. 
You can be proud of your effort and for having the ability to know when forcing her to endure more would have been asking too much.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 30, 2007)

So Sorry to hear AJ. Sending you a big hug for being such a good snake mommy. I bet that had to be a hard call.


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 30, 2007)

Iluvemturts said:


> So Sorry to hear AJ. Sending you a big hug for being such a good snake mommy. I bet that had to be a hard call.




It is a hard call, but one Ive made many many times. Ya just know when its a losing battle.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 30, 2007)

JustAnja said:


> Iluvemturts said:
> 
> 
> > So Sorry to hear AJ. Sending you a big hug for being such a good snake mommy. I bet that had to be a hard call.
> ...



At least she was with someone who cared enough about her and could make that most difficult decision in her best interest.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## barbie69 (Dec 1, 2007)

I am so sorry she did not make it. You are a wonderful soul for trying and caring for her. She passed being loved and cared for and I think that is a precious gift.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2007)

Dang. Just came on to mainly post asking how she was doing. Atleast you gave her a chance. Thank you for giving that to her.


----------

